# wavy shingles/buckles



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks like you need the heat to seal the tabs down. There are a couple of things the roofer could do now. I'd call him and let him know. It could become a way bigger problem if you get some big winds befor that Sac. heat.

They did sheet the roof with plywood over the the top of the skip sheeting befor they installed the roofing? I hope.


----------



## amandalc04 (Jan 30, 2010)

as opposed to eusing the old wood? id think so. could the sun bake this down based on what you see and what i described?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

any cracked drywall inside the house?


----------



## amandalc04 (Jan 30, 2010)

not that i know of why?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like they may have shingled over top of wrinkled felt paper,
I would call the roofer back and ask him about it.


----------



## echase (Mar 10, 2010)

Slyfox said:


> Looks like they may have shingled over top of wrinkled felt paper,
> I would call the roofer back and ask him about it.


That was my thought looking at it, but from intuition, not experience. Any idea what kind of felt or underlayment was used?


----------



## amandalc04 (Jan 30, 2010)

the contract said it was 30lb felt and he also told me that. also, the roof laid completely flat the first 3 months or so, the waves only started a few weeks ago. im hoping by mid summer ill notice a big improvement


----------



## amandalc04 (Jan 30, 2010)

has anyone used a roller before in situations like this?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

My guess is wrinkled felt... and it will most likely not ever lay flat


----------



## amandalc04 (Jan 30, 2010)

roofer came by..roller kinda flattened roof but didnt totally fix it. he lifted shingles on a cooler area, pulled out nails, and sure enough there was the buckled felt. he sliced it with razor and layed shingled back down and its flat. hes going to come by next week to take care of the front of the house in morning when its colder


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

either thats a strange design shingle or they did a crap job with layout and install. are they supposed to run like that, not the felt problems just the running layers.


----------



## amandalc04 (Jan 30, 2010)

its a 3 dimensional shingle so yes, and the waves create a more irregular look at the moment


----------

